# Solved: Can only connect to google-based sites. (Mostly)



## Kurowski

On wireless, I can connect to google.com, do searches, everything loads perfectly fine. I can also connect to facebook, wikipedia, and youtube with no problem. If I plug in my ethernet cable, the issues disappear. I've flushed the DNS, done some virus scans, system restore, switching channels, power cycling, everything I could think of. This problem is specific to my laptop, all other devices are working fine. It began when I returned from college for summer break. Not having wireless internet to do things is excruciating. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kurowski

BTW,
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 7913 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 704920 MB, Free - 511961 MB;
Motherboard: Alienware, Alienware 14
Antivirus: McAfee VirusScan Enterprise, Not Updated


----------



## JoelLevy

1. What happens when you try to go to other websites?

2. You always have the problem on wireless, even when connecting to wifi in different public places?


----------



## Kurowski

1. I get an "Unable to Connect" error from firefox. I have tried other browsers, and receive similar results.

2. I am yet to try another network, but It has never happened on my schools network, or any other private public network i've been on.


----------



## Kurowski

bump


----------



## Kurowski

If this is just one of those problems that doesn't have any known fix, could someone just let me know so I can go ahead and reinstall windows? I'm getting antsy not having wireless over here.


----------



## Couriant

When you went with Ethernet, was that to the modem directly or router?


----------



## Kurowski

Well, my modem is my router, so I suppose the modem would be the correct answer to that question. My modem is an Arris TG862, given to me by xfinity.


----------



## Couriant

Have you tried changing your DNS to GoogleDNS and see if that helps?


----------



## Kurowski

Ive figured it out! I went to attempt using a Google DNS, for which I went into the Properties > Networking of my Wireless Connection, and for some reason, IPv4 was turned off! I believe that only google and a few other sites use IPv6 at this point, so that's why the majority wouldn't work. I can't imagine why IPv4 would've been turned off, nor do I understand how I never figured that out in the first place. A big thanks to Couriant for pointing me in the right direction though!

I even had IPv4 tagged in this post! It's like it must've been in the back of my head the whole time.


----------



## Couriant

haha yes Google and a few others are using IPv4 and IPv6 so that would be the cause. :up: thanks for letting us know.


----------

